# Calories + macros when bulking



## wheels1 (May 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

Starting second cycle after some success with first about a year ago. Before I started my first cycle, I was 6'1" and 17st at about 15%bf. After 8 week 500mg Test E p/w, I got up to 17st 12 at very similar bf%, then lost a few lbs so net gain was about 9/10lbs. I was happy with it, but having read what other people can gain, I'm wondering whether I was eating enough and want to get my cals and macros spot on before I start my second cycle. I'm currently about 18st at about 17%bf.

There's so many different formulas for working out calorie maintenance, and they all leave me anywhere between 2,600 and 4,100 calories a day. On my last cycle, I was hitting between 4,500 and 5,000cals a day, and I definitely grew, but not nearly as much as some people (claim to) have grown - should I be eating more? My macro split was roughly 40-40-20 C-P-F.

Also, I've been wondering if over the course of a 12 week cycle you could do 6 week bulk followed by 6 week cut? Or is it best to keep it as one or the other?

Cheers


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm pretty good with macros for natural guys and a 40 40 20 is usually a ratio for cutting. 50c 30p and 20f is better for bulking.


----------



## wheels1 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks, I'll look to incorporate that. Any idea on total calorie count? Is 5,000 too few?


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

wheels1 said:


> Thanks, I'll look to incorporate that. Any idea on total calorie count? Is 5,000 too few?


No idea, for an enhanced athlete its a completely different ball game.


----------

